
How to view-source a Chrome extension - cleverjake
https://gist.github.com/paulirish/78d6c1406c901be02c2d
======
jtokoph
I think it should be mentioned that just because the source code is viewable
doesn't mean it's Open Source. The link doesn't claim this, but I still think
it's important to note.

Learn from but don't copy unless you find a source code license.

------
d0ugie
Perhaps another reason that developers may want to use Google's Closure
Compiler which in addition to minifying/compressing analyzes code, removes
unused code and other mod_pagespeed-like best practice implementation magic:
[http://closure-compiler.appspot.com/](http://closure-compiler.appspot.com/)

Good thread including other tools and general arguments about obfuscation:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194397/how-can-i-
obfuscat...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194397/how-can-i-
obfuscateprotect-javascript)

